# Anything Christmas-Humor!



## Denise1952 (Nov 28, 2017)

Jokes, signs, stories, videos!  Anything funny you want to post that has to do with Christmas


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## corkyzdad (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## CindyLouWho (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## corkyzdad (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## corkyzdad (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## HazyDavey (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## corkyzdad (Nov 29, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## corkyzdad (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## corkyzdad (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Granny B. (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 2, 2017)

LOL, Corky's Dad, good one oopsie!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 2, 2017)

Omg, now reading all of your posts my tummy hurts from laughing  All winners for sure  Let's see if I can find another


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 2, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Dec 3, 2017)

...Hi, I'm Al.....


----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 3, 2017)

I'm trying very hard to get some coffee down, but I keep laughing and blowing it back out my nose  Lovin all of you folks humor this a.m.!!


----------



## corkyzdad (Dec 3, 2017)

Santa for the Broad Minded


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PwYKvMzAg8


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 3, 2017)

corkyzdad said:


> Santa for the Broad Minded
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PwYKvMzAg8



Ok, I totally lost it this time, my neighbors are going to wonder what in the world I'm doing over here, heeheeheheeeeeeeeee!!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 3, 2017)

The Waffle House 12 Days Of Christmas


----------



## Pappy (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 4, 2017)

[video]https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=uSGF7t-EVWk[/video]

Budweiser commercial


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## corkyzdad (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 4, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


>



Aunt Bea, 

This was so neat! What a great commercial
:christmas1:


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 4, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> View attachment 45501



I was so busy looking at the Moose I didn't see the tree at first, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 4, 2017)

Gift Bags:


----------



## corkyzdad (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 4, 2017)

corkyzdad said:


> View attachment 45509



Hey, it worked......:sentimental:


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 4, 2017)

Laughin my butt off  For a minute, I thought they were "panty diapers" :christmas2:


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 4, 2017)

[video]https://media.giphy.com/media/qNbw4ilR1RLKo/giphy.gif[/video]


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 4, 2017)

Those hamsters are brilliant. I think this will be my e-card this year!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 4, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Those hamsters are brilliant. I think this will be my e-card this year!



Just discovered the video today. LOVE it


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 4, 2017)

Absolutely love it Marie!! LOL!!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 6, 2017)

It's not hard to read a cat's mind is it:fun:


----------



## corkyzdad (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## oldman (Dec 6, 2017)

Meanderer said:


> The Waffle House 12 Days Of Christmas



Worse place that I ever ate.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 6, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


>



This SO wonderful! How funny and cute can they get?


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## corkyzdad (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Butterfly (Dec 6, 2017)

markinphx said:


> View attachment 45500



love it!


----------



## Wren (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 7, 2017)

Some things change and some things stay the same!


----------



## corkyzdad (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 7, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 45620


Sure glad I don't have a chimney:hopelessness:


----------



## Pappy (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 8, 2017)

Now that's hilarious, thanks Pappy


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 8, 2017)

Dang, LMBO!!  Ok, I guess I should try to add something too  Love Pappy's and your new one Nancy


----------



## Pappy (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 9, 2017)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 45724



Ok, that's just sad pappy, this is supposed to be funny stuff, LOL!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 10, 2017)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 45789



Love it, LOL!

I don't know if I can compete with that one, but let's see what I can find this a.m.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 10, 2017)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 45790



oh no, my stomach is already upset this a.m. and I see this, LMBO!


----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## debodun (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## debodun (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## corkyzdad (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 12, 2017)

This one needs a little thought.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 13, 2017)

*This was written and sung by a local musician.  I have a friend in the same predicament.  She lives with two Christian Housemates, and yes, they have a Star of David on the dree, and a couple of dredle ornaments.  And  a Menorah on the mantle.

*


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## corkyzdad (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 15, 2017)

*The Birth of a Tradition*​​​​[h=1]*One particular Christmas season a long time ago,          Santa was getting ready for his annual trip, but there were problems everywhere. Four of          his elves got sick, and the trainee elves did not produce the toys as fast as the regular          ones so Santa was beginning to feel the pressure of being behind schedule.

          Then Mrs. Claus told Santa that her mom was coming to visit. This stressed Santa even          more. 

          When he went to harness the reindeer, he found that three of them were about to            give birth and two had jumped the fence and were out, heaven knows where. More stress. 
            Then when he began to load the sleigh one of the boards cracked, and the toy bag fell to            the ground and scattered the toys. 

          So, frustrated, Santa went into the house for a cup of apple cider and a shot of            rum. When he went to the cupboard, he discovered that the elves had hidden the liquor, and            there was nothing to drink. In his frustration, he accidentally dropped the cider pot, and            it broke into hundreds of  little pieces all over the kitchen floor. He went to get            the broom and found that mice had eaten the straw end of the broom. Just then the doorbell            rang, and irritable Santa trudged to the door. He opened the door, and there was a little            angel with a great big Christmas tree.

            The angel said, very cheerfully, "Merry Christmas, Santa. Isn't it  a lovely            day? I have a beautiful tree for you.  Where would you like me to stick it?" 
            Thus began the tradition of the little angel on top of the Christmas tree.*[/h]​


----------



## corkyzdad (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## corkyzdad (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 16, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *The Birth of a Tradition*​​*One particular Christmas season a long time ago,          Santa was getting ready for his annual trip, but there were problems everywhere. Four of          his elves got sick, and the trainee elves did not produce the toys as fast as the regular          ones so Santa was beginning to feel the pressure of being behind schedule.
> 
> Then Mrs. Claus told Santa that her mom was coming to visit. This stressed Santa even          more.
> 
> ...



I always wondered about this so thank you for explaining it to me Marie, LOLLLLLLLL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 16, 2017)

LMBO Nancy, now for a man-shaped man for Christmas!!:woohoo1:


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 16, 2017)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 46078



eeeeeuuuuuueeeeeeeeeee, gettin pretty ripe over there, LOL!!


----------



## corkyzdad (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## corkyzdad (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Gary O' (Dec 18, 2017)

found this

hafta share


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 18, 2017)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 46161



LOL Pappy, this one got me, there went my coffee all over, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 18, 2017)

Gary O' said:


> found this
> 
> hafta share



I can almost hear that cat snickering


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 19, 2017)

totally sick Mark, I love it LOL!


----------



## Pappy (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 19, 2017)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 46259



LOLLLLLLL, Santa marking his territory!!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## corkyzdad (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Falcon (Dec 19, 2017)

Same old  scenery.  YUCK


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## corkyzdad (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 19, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Same old  scenery.  YUCK



LOL Falcon, you got it right  Like, put your tail down Blitzen or whoever you are


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2017)

Falcon said:


> Same old  scenery.  YUCK



Yup Falcon it's pretty sickening....someone seems to have a fixation that starts with "A"


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> LOL Falcon, you got it right  Like, put your tail down Blitzen or whoever you are



Agree Denise, enough is enough.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Gary O' (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Warrigal (Dec 21, 2017)

College guy's Christmas tree?


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 21, 2017)

Hahaha, they work..


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 22, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> View attachment 46361



This is so hilarious Nancy, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 22, 2017)

Channel Surfer


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 22, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


>



Oh nooooooooooo!!  Poster Child for "check on friends and neighbors more often" !!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 23, 2017)

Apologies to anyone named Shirley.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 23, 2017)

Thought this was rather fitting with all the busy stores right now.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Wren (Dec 24, 2017)

Happy Christmas ! Whhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Pappy (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## RadishRose (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 27, 2017)




----------

